# Opening weekend weather.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's looking good for next weekend, finally going to really cool down, talking of in the 50s during the day, hope so it's just to hot right now.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ye looks to be at least comfortable weather anyway...personally, I probably won't even start bow hunting for about three weeks...I dont like sitting in a tree full of green leaves


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I like early hunting more natural camo in the woods , deer aren't spooky from other hunters yet, and I'm in a oak tree cluster so those leaves stay green longer and fall off late.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a tree saddle this summer and can't wait till Saturday morning to see if I like it better than a stand. Good luck if you guys go out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

inlandkid....have you taken that saddle up in the tree to practice with it yet?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I've been playing with it in the backyard and taking practice shots, I added a molle back support to it but haven't sat in it longer than a half hour period. It's going to take some time to get comfortable facing the tree. 9left do you or have you hunted out of one?? Any advice.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gonna be cooler. What sucks is i have a 2 week block on a state preserve for opening two weeks. I dont see much deer hunting going to happen. My hunting partner and I may hunt this weekend and then go up the Sandusky bay catfishing next weekend if the 80 degrees they are calling for holds.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nope... don't own one, but IMO, they just do not look that comfortable... no real foot rest or back rest... i'm sure they are OK to hunt from for an hour or so ... I can't really see what the added benefit to a tree saddle is over a climber tho.... with the saddle, you still have to carry climbing sticks, or some other way to actually climb the tree ... and the saddle system is still restricted to trees with no limbs, just like the climber is .....honestly, it seems like a climber is a lot faster, and about the same amount of weight you'd hafta carry with the saddle system set up.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

My brother in laws both hunt out of sling stands. Definitely not as comfortable, but very deadly and effective. They use old railroad spikes or screw in steps so all they have to do Is walk in and climb up like a ladder stand. We have the luxury of hunting private property though and don't have to worry about public land trees. 

It's nice Because you can hunt 20-25' up and have 360 degrees of movements around tree to shoot. You're up high enough your scent is better controlled. Deer never know your there. They send me pics all the time of does bedded right under them! Deer never know they're there. 100% safe when climbing with a linesman belts. I'm a big believer big mature bucks understand what ladder stands are in heavy pressured areas and climbers/tree saddles can be deadly.


----------

